
How to Save CNN from Itself - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/opinion/how-to-save-cnn-from-itself.html?src=trending&module=Ribbon&version=origin&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Trending&pgtype=article
======
nodesocket
CNN used to be my absolute go to for news. However more and more, especially
during and after this election their coverage has been biased, opinionated,
and worse of all not as accurate and timely as others.

Anchors like Van Jones who push their own agenda, have really rubbed me the
wrong way. So much so, that I've switched to the "dark side" Fox News and can
say they as a whole provide higher quality news.

~~~
diogenescynic
You think Fox News is less biased than CNN? I think that says more about you
than CNN. Fox News outright lies and doesn't even cover major issues when they
are harmful to their agenda. Fox spent years attacking Hillary for her private
emails and yet I haven't seen one peep from them about Trump doing the same
thing. All news sources are biased in some way, but Fox doesn't even count as
a legit news source--it's a propaganda mill.

~~~
nodesocket
When was the last time you actually watched or visited Fox News? I used to
feel the exact same way as you. I'm not saying Fox News is the gold standard,
but they are way better than CNN.

~~~
diogenescynic
I watch it almost daily just to see what "the other side" is saying and no it
is not better. They ignore major news stories whenever it's inconvenient.

------
untog
I agree with everything the article says. But of course, it's utter fantasy.
_Especially_ under a Trump administration, I very much doubt we'll see
conditions attached to mergers like this.

------
normalperson123
the only way to save cnn at this point is to simply let it die. they have
become worse than fox.

~~~
rhizome
Yeah, they're begging the question of why they should be saved. Let bad
businesses fail.

------
jaypaulynice
How do you save the NY Times from itself? Seems like they're in the same hole.
Every country has strong public radio and tv, but in the US they are mostly
run by private organizations with agendas. So why is this in the NY Times?

~~~
trav4225
With government funding come government strings... :)

